# Pumpkins



## Spyder (Aug 16, 2008)

These pumpkins where made from scratch, using pinkfoam board and/or white foam board. The light changes colors, red, green,blue, and purple. The idea was given to me by Ghostess. (Thanks again G)


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

Nice work. Was the central area solid foam that was eventually carved away, or did you start with a basic thick cube and whittle down? Although a bit simpler, I imagine the first option would create a lot of wasted foam fluff!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Those are really good..


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Nice job!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Great job..
I'm sure they are way cheaper than buying the fake ones.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Nice work!!!!


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

Gonna do a HOw to??? I Love them!


----------



## Spyder (Aug 16, 2008)

The how to for this is now in the How-to section

and thanks for the compliments.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice Work Spider


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Nice job. The blue light is a good contrast.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Spider's look way better than mine, which still sits unfinished in the garage.

I think he said once before that he started with solid, then cut them in half, gutted them, then glued them back together.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Love the mouths, especially on the larger one.


----------

